# I'm a paying member so why am I seeing these ads?



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm a paying member so why am I seeing these ads for suggested services?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm a premium member and I'm seeing the same thing.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Have you tried in preferences:









Edit: You shouldn't have to. But you can make the entire right hand bar, and the ad in it, go away. I agree there shouldn't be an ad in there though.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

This just started happening and I've never screwed with any preferences.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

kdmorse said:


> Have you tried in preferences:
> View attachment 70209
> 
> 
> Edit: You shouldn't have to. But you can make the entire right hand bar, and the ad in it, go away. I agree there shouldn't be an ad in there though.


No. I had no idea I needed to do that. As @jay_man2 noted, this just started happening and I hadn't changed any preferences (nor settings). Just changed per your suggestion and it worked. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I asked about that late Friday. I'm hoping it's a bug they'll get sorted out.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Interesting - that box is checked for me and I never went into that page. I am not seeing the ads.


----------



## VSPlatform (Oct 1, 2021)

Heya all, 

We are looking into tweaking this new "Feature" standby for updates.

Jeff


----------

